# Bumper fit question



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I am planning on ordering the "Trinity" bumper but had questions regarding fitmet. 
View attachment 6195


I would like to order a grill from the 09-11 Holden Cruze and would like to know what complications would arise? Also, that is that little hole above the passenger fog area? Where can I get that plug?

Last, do I need the bumper removed to change the headlights?


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> I am planning on ordering the "Trinity" bumper but had questions regarding fitmet.
> View attachment 6195
> 
> 
> ...


You'll have no choice but to buy a Holden middle grille since this bumper has no bar across the top where the US has the bowtie... in the end you may have to buy an entire front end. That hole is the port for the recovery hook which the US Cruze does not have... I suspect the reseller expects a one for one exchange with an existing Holden that you would just move the cover over to the new bumper, otherwise you'd probably need to search the net for a replacement or fill the hole with bondo, etc. Yes, you would need to remove the bumper to replace the headlights... so might be good to have your replacements ready at the time of the bumper swap.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The grill in question was this grill for the non phase II style Cruze
View attachment 6196

If not, what grill will fit without modification.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Upon reading some older posts I believe I read somewhere that the bumper should bolt right on. I guess I can just source a tow-hook from an overseas dealer instead of going the bondo route. My question is, what is the "middle grill"? Is the grill pictured above able to be fit onto the desired bumper?


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

I would go the bondo way personally. If you have a body shop paint it they may as well fill it in and you will never see the difference/have a plug in your bumper.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you purchase the holden bumper with the grill you posted they will fit together. The "middle" grill that X is referring to is the main grill on the US Cruze.

On the US Cruze front bumper, you have two grills that are separated by a bar that contains the Chevy logo. The bigger of the two grills that are separated is referred to as the "middle" grill. 

On the Australian Cruze, or "Holden" Cruze, they have no bar across the front that displays the Holden logo; so they have only one front grill.

In short, if you want a grill thats not US specs, you more than likely have to have a non US spec bumper to fit it on. And if you have a US spec grille, you need a US spec bumper. So no mix and matching; you either go ******* or kangaroo. Your choice.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't even know that last line means but it sounds funny. I think I may be going the ******* route.

Let's say you just had that bumper in the pic but didn't want a bumper insert, just mesh. Any ideas on how to mount it?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Ima go Kangaroo on this one....when fitting this type of bumper, will the lower cover and lower deflector be able to be incorporated into the install? I just want to make sure the fitment would be as clean to stock as possible without bastardizing the vehicle. I will try to incorporate the RS middle cover on the new bumper somehow.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Ima go Kangaroo on this one....when fitting this type of bumper, will the lower cover and lower deflector be able to be incorporated into the install? I just want to make sure the fitment would be as clean to stock as possible without bastardizing the vehicle. I will try to incorporate the RS middle cover on the new bumper somehow.


If you have an Eco, you might not be able to do with the new grill unless its modified in some way to function properly. Otherwise, you should be fine, but you would have to do some work to incorporate the old grill to work with your new bumper. And I'm saying, hacking part of your new grill, modifying your old grill so it will attach to the new bumper, and then attaching the two grills together before mounting the hybrid onto your new front bumper.

Like I said, go Kangaroo or ******* ... because if kangaroos were American, they would be ******* too.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I have a 2LT model...I guess I could run one fog as a running light using the wiring from the side marker and have the 2nd fog function as stock where its only able to be turned on by pressing the button.


----------

